# hickory- thumbs down...



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

i had a large hickory i bucked, split and stacked last year. its either a pignut or mockernut. its burning terrible. not a whole lot of heat, and the amount of ash is simply insane. my stove is simply full of gray, fluffy ash each day. it doesnt happen with oak either. all the ash is keeping the coals from burning completely too, so i get a bunch of charcoal mixed in. i split it pretty small to make sure it dried quick. i checked a fresh split yesterday = 17%. not bad at all.

any ideas?


----------



## Kenster (Jan 4, 2013)

I give my pignut three years before I burn it.  It takes longer than oak.   One year is not even close to enough time.   Hickory is by far better than oak, much hotter and longer lasting, if it's properly seasoned.  I'd say you are rushing things big time.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm with kenster, tis green. You've got a couple more years to go before you can enjoy it.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

but its at 17%?

is there a difference between green and dry?

i can move what i have left and burn something else i guess....


----------



## Kenster (Jan 4, 2013)

17%?  How are you measuring?   The only valid measurement is to freshly split a piece and press the probes of your meter into the freshly split face.  You can't measure it from the outside of a round or split that has been laying around.  Of course the outside is going to be dry.  You want it dry all the way through.

Green=wet=unseasoned.    Dry = seasoned = decent burning.

Hickory can be the best wood you'll ever burn.  Don't waste it by burning it before it's ready.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

a fresh split. i took a piece off the stack, split it in half, and it was 17% on the newly split face side. the "older side" was 15%.

before its asked- i am 100% sure its hickory.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 4, 2013)

If tis really 17%, with the probes stuck in the center of the fresh side of the split, eyer ya sure tis actually hickory I've never seen 'bad burning hickory', but then tis a lot in this world I've not seen


----------



## ScotO (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never had hickory that burned bad, either.   That's really odd....

Is any of the wood you're burning punky or spalted badly?  I love burning hickory, wish I had more in my stack to be honest.....


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> before its asked- i am 100% sure its hickory.


 
it blew over in a storm alive. no punk whatsoever.

i guess i will put it aside and let it sit longer.


----------



## Shane N (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you have pictures of the wood?


----------



## Bacffin (Jan 4, 2013)

2+ years seasoning.  The longer the better imo.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

Shane N said:


> Do you have pictures of the wood?


 no pics, but i know my trees pretty darn good. i figured thats the reasoning for wanting the pics. again, i know my trees pretty good- not to mention all the hickory nuts around the stump. just unsure the exact species. certainly wasnt a shagbark thats for sure.

i will say it was tough sawing and it had a light colored outer wood, darker heartwood.  

the area woods also has ash, walnut  and poplar. i know them too.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you measuring along the grain or perpendicular?

IE: if your grain is N/S, then your probes should be N/S as well


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Are you measuring along the grain or perpendicular?
> 
> IE: if your grain is N/S, then your probes should be N/S as well


 yes, thats how i measure. both probes in the same ring.


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2013)

Bring a split into your house for 24 hours to acclimate the temps and test again (resplit, test new face).  Frozen wood can throw off readings in a big way.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> Bring a split into your house for 24 hours to acclimate the temps and test again (resplit, test new face). Frozen wood can throw off readings in a big way.


 
ok


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> ok


 
When you test it, _and if it still test to 17% mc_, toss it in the stove.  If it doesn't burn, you have another issue.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> When you test it, _and if it still test to 17% mc_, toss it in the stove. If it doesn't burn, you have another issue.


 
oh it burns, just not nearly well as i had hoped. i would say it burns like sweet gum. its the ashyness and the charcoal it causes that i really cant stand.


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> oh it burns, just not nearly well as i had hoped. i would say it burns like sweet gum. its the ashyness and the charcoal it causes that i really cant stand.


 
I know what you have already said, but that still lends to the wood not being dry enough.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> I know what you have already said, but that still lends to the wood not being dry enough.


 
i'll check some more pieces and report back.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 4, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> oh it burns, just not nearly well as i had hoped. i would say it burns like sweet gum. its the ashyness and the charcoal it causes that i really cant stand.


 The exessive coals are due to high MC...
I've been there before.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats odd, I burned it one year and it was one of the better woods Ive burned, mine was seasoned 3 years, didnt have a moisture meter at the time so dont know what it was. Maybe your meter's off? Put it aside and try it again next year or year after and see if theres a difference.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checked 2 pieced that have been inside all day. 18 and 17%. 

Forget it. I just restacked it all for next winter.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 4, 2013)

Just one more reason I recommend getting 3 years ahead on the wood. These problem don't crop up then.


----------



## TimJ (Jan 4, 2013)

well, never burned bad hickory and never got the ash build-up your talking about........burn shagbark.........can't be too much different


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 4, 2013)

check your system from foot of stove to chimney cap and make sure all is well.

don't make sense that hickory ain't throwin awesome heat.


----------



## rdust (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you mixing it or trying to burn full loads of hickory?  I'd try some softer woods mixed in like cherry or soft maple.  If the coal bed is small maybe it's just taking too long get going good.  I've burned shagbark after just a year and it was some of the best burning wood I've ever placed in my stove even after only a year.  The only thing I don't like about hickory is the sparks when I opened the door. 

How are you determining it's not producing the heat you want?  Are you using stove top temp, house temp, seat of your pants?


----------



## bogydave (Jan 4, 2013)

1st time I've heard of Hickory being bad wood.
Stranger things happen though,
May be right, just needs another year or 2.
God luck.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 5, 2013)

i like more them 1yr on hickory


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 5, 2013)

What kind of meter? many meters have a setting for wood and a setting for masonry. If so, maybe your meter is set on masonry.... Just kinda thinking out loud. Like I said, I've never had bad burning hickory.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything says wet wood except the meter. Have you used the meter much? Maybe it's giving a bad reading. 
When did you get it all split n stacked?  I too would not expect hickory to be ready in less than a year. 
I would give it two summers or a good year & a half if stacked in fall.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jan 5, 2013)

Not questioning your wood knowledge, but that kind of ash sounds like it is poplar.  That is exactly how that reacts.  A picture would help verify.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 5, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> oh it burns, just not nearly well as i had hoped. i would say it burns like sweet gum. its the ashyness and the charcoal it causes that i really cant stand.


 
I've been having exactly the same problem with pignut CSS 1 year.
Sure does smell good, though.


----------



## HardWoodW (Jan 5, 2013)

bluedogz said:


> I've been having exactly the same problem with pignut CSS 1 year.
> Sure does smell good, though.


 
dang just wondering if there's a difference between pignut and shagbark cause as I read this I'm sitting here getting toasty next to my "January wood" which is shagbark.  I prefer the way it burns over ash but not the way it splits.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 6, 2013)

I've burned Pignut and Shagbark seasoned 16 months and more.
I get the best coals in the morning....huge clinkers.....some still resemble the shape of of a log.
A few nights ago during our cold spell I barley fit 2 gigantic chucks of 3 year old shagbark into the Oslo........after about 10 minutes she was hauling at about 650+.
Are you sure you got Hickory, how small you splitting?
I leave some splits real big.....half rounds and big quarter cuts.

WB


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 6, 2013)

The only thing I have ever burned that burned hotter than hickory was hedge.  Not sure what's going on.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 6, 2013)

One yr from alive blow down the MM is not right it don't get down to 17 in one yr, if it was standing dead maybe

just needs 2 more yrs.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 6, 2013)

cptoneleg said:


> One yr from alive blow down the MM is not right it don't get down to 17 in one yr, if it was standing dead maybe
> 
> just needs 2 more yrs.


 That would be my guess also, the reading is not right.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 6, 2013)

Kenster said:


> I give my pignut three years before I burn it. It takes longer than oak. One year is not even close to enough time. Hickory is by far better than oak, much hotter and longer lasting, if it's properly seasoned. I'd say you are rushing things big time.


 did you miss the part where he said he fresh split it and read 17%?

But I did think that maybe it wasent dry.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 6, 2013)

im thinking too the meter may be off


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 6, 2013)

Shag bark hickory is the best wood I've ever burnt. Not much around anymore.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 7, 2013)

bluedogz said:


> I've been having exactly the same problem with pignut CSS 1 year.
> Sure does smell good, though.


 
there you go.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 7, 2013)

i have re-stacked my remaining cord of hickory to burn next year. it can wait.

couple of other things. again... im sure its hickory. im a biologist by trade, i know my trees darn well. its certainly not poplar. if it was, i wouldnt have sweat so much cutting and splitting it. i am burning 1 YO red oak now- it burns 100% better than that hickory.

thanks for all the input.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> i have re-stacked my remaining cord of hickory to burn next year. it can wait.
> 
> couple of other things. again... im sure its hickory. im a biologist by trade, i know my trees darn well. its certainly not poplar. if it was, i wouldnt have sweat so much cutting and splitting it. i am burning 1 YO red oak now- it burns 100% better than that hickory.
> 
> thanks for all the input.


 Usually one year old Red Oak (cut from a live tree) wont burn very well either.


----------



## shoot-straight (Jan 7, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Usually one year old Red Oak (cut from a live tree) wont burn very well either.


 
oh i know. just putting things in perspective.


----------



## Boog (Jan 7, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Shag bark hickory is the best wood I've ever burnt. Not much around anymore.


 
Shagbark and its cousins are the dominant trees in my woods.  Burning 3 year old ash and pignut now, a beautiful blend to layer up a furnace load with.


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 7, 2013)

Earlier this season, I wrote an almost identically titled post. I have hickory and oak cut in early 2011, immediately split and stacked, I expected the oak would need more time, but was relying on the hickory for this year. Most of that hickory will barely burn. Luckily I have some year old cherry that is burning great, and I keep a few splits of hickory near the insert to dry faster. When added to the cherry, those splits are fine, but on their own, just smoke and never really take off.

What does that meter read on other wood you have, any dried lumber? New battery?

TE


----------



## DBoon (Jan 12, 2013)

A basic moisture meter is not going to account for the different wood densities and grain structures.  A moisture meter works by measuring the electrical resistance between the two metal prongs and using a lookup table to convert that to moisture content.  However, not all tree species will have the same "lookup table".  Hickory is notably different than other woods by about 2.5 to 3x.  Thus, you can be reasonably sure that the moisture meter you are using might be accurate for some hardwoods, but not for hickory.  

To really know, you would need to spend about $200 on a moisture meter that accounts for the wood species.  Or, you could buy a rather inexpensive multi-meter, hammer two nails into a piece of wood 1-1/4" apart, measure the resistance with the multi-meter, and convert to moisture content with the US Forest Service lookup table.  There are several threads that describe this - I've done this myself on hickory and it gives a much better indication of moisture content in the hickory. 

My own hickory stash burns incredibly hot.  My normal stove top temps are 550 degrees with four large logs (all hard maple).  With substitution of half hickory logs, I'll get up to 600 or 625 degrees.  Frankly, I simply do not load four logs of hickory or else my stove top temps would exceed 700 degrees for an extended period of time, and I don't like doing that.  If you are not seeing great temps with hickory, then it is simply not dried as much as you think.  Wait longer, test better, and try it again later.  Don't waste it now when it is not ready.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 12, 2013)

Isn't it just based off of spec. gravity so Hickory is not that much higher than black locust or some of the oaks.


----------



## rideau (Jan 12, 2013)

Been a while since I read about it, but I believe that Hickory structure is different from other woods.  There is much more cellular structure that goes through the diameter of the wood than longitudinally, so the wood both dries and burns differently.  I find that my hickory, which is quite dry, burns both really hot and really quickly...the latter surprised me.  But I attributed it to the different structure...after I read about the wood.  As I said, read it quite a while ago, so am being a bit vague


----------



## TradEddie (Jan 13, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Isn't it just based off of spec. gravity so Hickory is not that much higher than black locust or some of the oaks.


Actual moisture content is based on weight, but approximating moisture content using conductivity/resistivity has many other variables that affect the measured conductivity, such as grain structure and wood density, so unless you allow for these, your result is not very accurate. Despite that, a cheap meter should tell you all you need, but a cheap meter may be more likely to malfunction too.

TE


----------



## Thistle (Jan 13, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Shag bark hickory is the best wood I've ever burnt. Not much around anymore.


 

Lots of it around here in my area,especially within a 3-4 county radius.The 10 acres I cut on is about 45% Shagbark with a few Bitternut,remainder is about the same split up almost evenly Red,Black,White & Bur Oak.I only cut dead/dying ones,or ones already down & with storm damage.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 13, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Actual moisture content is based on weight, but approximating moisture content using conductivity/resistivity has many other variables that affect the measured conductivity, such as grain structure and wood density, so unless you allow for these, your result is not very accurate. Despite that, a cheap meter should tell you all you need, but a cheap meter may be more likely to malfunction too.
> 
> TE


Not based on weight when you use a MM and I see spec. gravity listed on a site about lumber and moisture meters.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 13, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Lots of it around here in my area,especially within a 3-4 county radius.The 10 acres I cut on is about 45% Shagbark with a few Bitternut,remainder is about the same split up almost evenly Red,Black,White & Bur Oak.I only cut dead/dying ones,or ones already down & with storm damage.


So do you think Hickory is some sort of super wood with a cell structure not like any other.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 13, 2013)

ITs not White oak is the "superwood" with a cell structure like no other, due to its tyloses!

as an aside.. is anyone else seeing the "cougar dating add" on the bottom of the screen


----------



## Thistle (Jan 13, 2013)

oldspark said:


> So do you think Hickory is some sort of super wood with a cell structure not like any other.


 

Nope.Little bit denser than most White Oak,dries a helluva lot faster.Powderpost & other beetles will do a number on it if you dont watch it though.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 14, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> ITs not White oak is the "superwood" with a cell structure like no other, due to its tyloses!
> 
> as an aside.. is anyone else seeing the "cougar dating add" on the bottom of the screen


 What have you been googling lately?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 14, 2013)

oldspark said:


> What have you been googling lately?


Thats the funny part, NOTHING (EVER) that you would think would trip those adds! I know its a doubleclick add, thats why its funny, i know someone else must be getting it too.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 14, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Nope.Little bit denser than most White Oak,dries a helluva lot faster.Powderpost & other beetles will do a number on it if you dont watch it though.


So how do you "watch" the Hickory to prevent the beetles? Seems to me I've seen the tell-tale dust even on split Hickory...


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 14, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Thats the funny part, NOTHING (EVER) that you would think would trip those adds! I know its a doubleclick add, thats why its funny, i know someone else must be getting it too.


Get 'em all the time.  Especially at work.


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Get 'em all the time. Especially at work.


 
Shhhh...don't tell Craig, but I don't get any adds (anymore).


----------



## Thistle (Jan 14, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> So how do you "watch" the Hickory to prevent the beetles? Seems to me I've seen the tell-tale dust even on split Hickory...


 

What I meant was you can't prevent the beetles,but need to use caution when bringing the wood indoors.I dont store any inside the garage/shop or house from March to June,when they're most active.Especially if the wood is unsplit. In over 30 yrs I've never seen them in pieces that were split,even if the wood was green originally.My hearing's not perfect after several decades of working around machinery,but I can hear them munching quite loudly if I'm within 10 or 15 ft on certain Spring days.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 14, 2013)

i get some kind of beetles and the tell tale powder post piles in my splits? Not sure what they are though not saying PP beetles but definitely piles of dust in my splits.


----------



## chris5150 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the same problem as shoot straight with shag bark hickory.  I have a tree that was taken down from my parents house and split about 4-5 years ago and has been drying since.  My smaller stove box  1.8 cuft is half coals and not producing much heat when I get up at night or when I come home after work after being packed full of hickory.  Last night I tossed about half a stove's worth of coals out just to get some wood burning and heat produced.  I am starting to mix it in with some soft wood to see if that helps.  But I can not burn this stuff straight.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 15, 2013)

Hickory is a very dense wood so it does not burn like a less dense wood so a mix is best, I dont burn straight oak until it gets cold and I have a good bed of coals.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 15, 2013)

Thistle said:


> What I meant was you can't prevent the beetles,but need to use caution when bringing the wood indoors.I dont store any inside the garage/shop or house from March to June,when they're most active.Especially if the wood is unsplit. In over 30 yrs I've never seen them in pieces that were split,even if the wood was green originally.


Those PP beetles will attack a house?? I figured that only termites would be a threat.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> Those PP beetles will attack a house?? I figured that only termites would be a threat.


 

READ my post again.No where did I state PP beetles will attack an house.I dont know about you,but I dont want them crawling around the house.I'm not a fan of any insects inside the living space,they are dealt with in the usual matter.I cant get much clearer than that in my statements.


----------



## Shane N (Jan 15, 2013)

Thistle said:


> READ my post again.No where did I state PP beetles will attack an house.I dont know about you,but I dont want them crawling around the house.I'm not a fan of any insects inside the living space,they are dealt with in the usual matter.I cant get much clearer than that in my statements.


 
Wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2013)

Shane N said:


> Wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


   No I didnt. I just dont like having to explain something that's pretty simple 14 times over & over.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 15, 2013)

Thistle said:


> I'm not a fan of any insects inside the living space,they are dealt with in the usual matter.


Carrying them outside in a jar and finding them a comfortable home, like my wife makes me do? 


Thistle said:


> No I didnt. I just dont like having to explain something that's pretty simple 14 times over & over.


Hey, give me a _little_ credit...stuff usually sinks in after only a dozen times.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 18, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> ITs not White oak is the "superwood" with a cell structure like no other, due to its tyloses!
> 
> as an aside.. is anyone else seeing the "cougar dating add" on the bottom of the screen


Ok had to bring this back up. Was just in the fireplace forum and saw an add for a bunch of Japanese girls with their names and ages Click to this forum to find this thread and what do I see up on the top add... the Milf add again???

Edit: im sorry the girls were from China, I just got it again


----------



## Brewmonster (Jan 19, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Lots of it around here in my area,especially within a 3-4 county radius.The 10 acres I cut on is about 45% Shagbark with a few Bitternut,remainder is about the same split up almost evenly Red,Black,White & Bur Oak.I only cut dead/dying ones,or ones already down & with storm damage.


 
Say, Thistle, what do you think of bitternut compared to others? I never burned it before but had one come down this fall and got it c/s/s for 2015-16. Wondering what to expect.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 19, 2013)

saw it when I came on this forum again?? the milf one again.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2013)

Brewmonster said:


> Say, Thistle, what do you think of bitternut compared to others? I never burned it before but had one come down this fall and got it c/s/s for 2015-16. Wondering what to expect.


 
Have only burned a little over the years,cant tell any dif between that & Shagbark,Shellbark or Mockernut.I can usually tell them apart if I can see the leaves or bark,wood is pretty much the same.Great stuff.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> saw it when I came on this forum again?? the milf one again.


 
Dude I dont know what to tell ya.... I did see that one early today for the first time ever.Much different than the usual ads I see from Stihl/Husqvarna/Echo,Woodcraft Supply,Bailey's,Traditional Woodworker,Garrett Wade,Highland Hardware.Even seen a Guinness one a couple weeks back.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 19, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Dude I dont know what to tell ya.... I did see that one early today for the first time ever.Much different than the usual ads I see from Stihl/Husqvarna/Echo,Woodcraft Supply,Bailey's,Traditional Woodworker,Garrett Wade,Highland Hardware.Even seen a Guinness one a couple weeks back.


 I just think its funny as hell! This is a family site you would think that they would filter what you see on here. I know how double click will work and "tailor" your adds you see.  Like if I just was looking at "stohll" (they make my High Valley stove now) website recently I will constantly get their add on the top for weeks like half the time. But there has been NOTHING looked at on the computer to make them think that would generate a click from me?? Usually I get that gassifier one or the one with the red coaled log all the time, but here recently they are changing.

I thought maybe it was cause it was late at night, although I think I seen it 2x today?


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 19, 2013)

saw a totally different milf add just now, this is seriously getting crazy


----------



## richg (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to hickory....I have some shagbark that was C/S/S 11/2010. It sat outside until May 2012 when I moved it under my sun porch. It got cold a  couple of nights ago and I fired up a load.....holy smokes, this stuff was thermonuclear. It produced the highest reading I have ever seen on the top of my Crappyfire 4300, 780 degrees. The stove glass was so hot I could not hold my hand in front of it for more than a second or two. I have burned well-seasoned red and white oak and they didn't come close to hickory. There is some around northern NJ, but it's not nearly as common as ash and oak. Kind of a "special occasion" wood, like when it gets to 0 at night.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 20, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> saw it when I came on this forum again?? the milf one again.


 
Wow, I only get ads for Super Cedars and OWBs.  I am on ALL the wrong websites.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 20, 2013)

bluedogz said:


> Wow, I only get ads for Super Cedars and OWBs. I am on ALL the wrong websites.


 I get those about 99% of the time I just been noticing them lately.  Make and effort to start looking at them I guarantee you that your will see them.

Funny think is that I now see a "Stoll" add above this reply box, possibly cause I put Stoll in an earlier post or that Stoll appears on this page? But I am now seeing that one?  Maybe cause I wrote "milf" is the reason that I am seeing them all the time now, after a random posting??


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 20, 2013)

milf milf milf milf


Nope, no dice.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 20, 2013)

All I see are a bunch of different ads for various wood furnaces,boilers,stove pipe & other forms of 'heat'


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 20, 2013)

Again its not always, it may be 5% of the time??  right now I have a "draw collar" add as I type this and a jotul add up top as I type??


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 20, 2013)

I think its actually more than 1% of the time now. I just saw it again (milf add) when I clicked on the main forums!! then when I got here I see Duravent and Chimneyfan.com?? I would say now by times I have clicked since last time its got to be closer to 5% of the time

Edit as soon as I clicked out of this thread to the main forums page I see it again Come on guys are yall not seeing it? Its honestly getting disturbing at this point!

Edit:  As soon as I get out of here and go to the main page it was there again.  Seriously!

Maybe I need to PM a mod and see what we can do, geeze you have to  look over your shoulder now when your on the Hearth?


----------

